# My chicks!



## weeziebutton (Apr 10, 2008)

I know I`m having a bad hair day but this is ridiculous!









Aww the babies. They are soo much bigger now


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe love the top images.
very cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear lil things


----------



## kerrib1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

iv also got chickens but we got are when they where about 4 weeks old so were abit bigger than that and one of them layed her first egg the other day


----------



## weeziebutton (Apr 10, 2008)

Well my cute chicks have now grown up and guess what! Theyre both cockerels argh! In process of building another house for them lol. Anyone know when they fertilise eggs?


----------



## weeziebutton (Apr 10, 2008)

In reply I have 2 brown hens, 2 grey speckled ones (i can`t remember the breed) and one of my young cockerels is a silkie bantam (soooo adorable) ans the other is a black rock.


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

Those are so cute


----------



## thegreengardian (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww that reminds me of when i was 4 (ten yeas ago) i have pictures of them on my shoulders they where so cute and so are youres bet there up to mischeif now.


----------

